# Peeka  boo!



## George Farmer (23 Jun 2008)

60 years and two generations between them...  






To me this represents pure innocence combined with a lot of wisdom.

For the techies -
1/160 sec.
f/2.8
ISO 400
100mm

De-saturated and contrast boost in PS Elements.  Light from conservatory on an overcast day.


----------



## TDI-line (23 Jun 2008)

*Re: Peepo!*

Brilliant shot George, really good.


----------



## Tom (23 Jun 2008)

Love it. Very nice   

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jun 2008)

Thanks, guys.

Even my wife liked this shot.  Now that's a compliment!


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jun 2008)

george, do you shoot jpeg or raw?

probably raw im guessing. i'll post a raw image of my son. similar spec. i just adjust with raw shooter premium. so much more control.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Jun 2008)

Stunning shot mate! I can't fault it and you know how i like to pick on you LOL


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jun 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> george, do you shoot jpeg or raw?
> 
> probably raw im guessing. i'll post a raw image of my son. similar spec. i just adjust with raw shooter premium. so much more control.



This is jpeg.  I'm a 'basic' shooter really.  Canon 10D, Elements 2.0, old PC...

I do shoot some RAW and use Raw Therapee.

I have plans for a 1D, CS3 and high-spec iMac later this year.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jun 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Stunning shot mate! I can't fault it and you know how i like to pick on you LOL


Thanks mate.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jun 2008)

Nice capture, great moment  congrats


----------



## Arana (24 Jun 2008)

you caught the moment perfectly mate...great shot


----------



## Themuleous (24 Jun 2008)

As my wife would say, very cute.

Sam


----------

